# pension disparity



## Saleha Way (Aug 6, 2010)

HI, I'm trying to work out how much an expat friend has lost out in UK pension bec he lives in Thailand and so the pension is not index-linked. He gets about £400 a month. He worked from the age of 17 to 55 (about 38 years) when he retired 20 years ago. He received his pension when he turned 65. He is 75 now. Really could do with some help here.


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

Saleha Way said:


> HI, I'm trying to work out how much an expat friend has lost out in UK pension bec he lives in Thailand and so the pension is not index-linked. He gets about £400 a month. He worked from the age of 17 to 55 (about 38 years) when he retired 20 years ago. He received his pension when he turned 65. He is 75 now. Really could do with some help here.


Try this link to work out the rate when he first retired. From that you will be able to calculate what he has missed to date.
I'll leave you to do the maths.

Canadian Alliance of British Pensioners (CABP) - What is the Problem?

Yeh - it's a crime, but the *******s don't seem to care.


----------

